# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  احتمالات  سطح  دروس کنکور سراسری  98 _ بر اساس نظرات کاربران

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان 
همیشه هر سال تو هر کنکور یه درس از دروس عمومی و اختصاصی سطح سوالات سخت تری دارن نسبت به پارسال یا نسبتا آسون تر شدن
برای مثال عربی سال 97 خیلی آسون شد جوری که اونایی که حذف کرده بودن خیلی ضربه خوردن 

حالا میخوام نظرات خودتون بگید درباره احتمال اینکه چه درسایی ممکنه آسون بشه یا سخت بشه برای کنکور امسال 


نظر خودم :

دروس عمومی : 
احتمالا ادبیات سخت تر بشه ولی دینی آسون تر 
دروس اختصاصی :
شیمی آسون تر میشه چون چند ساله سخت اومده و 100 نداشتیم ازش 
ولی فیزیک سخت تر میشه یا شاید ریاضی متعادل تر بشه 


نظرات خودتونو بگید....
چه برداشتی از سطح کنکور 98 دارید؟



++++این تاپیک برای آزمون های جامع سنجش آپ خواهد شد ++++_

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
خب الان گفتن اینکه فلان آسون میشه ، فلان سخت میشه ، چه دردی از دردای کنکوری ها رو دوا خواهد کرد؟! بازی و حدس هست؟! عجب :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Melikamg

حس میکنم دینی آسون تر میشه 
اما عربی سخت تر میشه و حس ششم میگه درک مطلبش رو سختر میکنن 
و زبان انگلیسی هم سطح عادی که همیشه داره خیلی نمیشه سختش کرد 
با استفاده از حس ششم گفتم البته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen


سلام
خب الان گفتن اینکه فلان آسون میشه ، فلان سخت میشه ، چه دردی از دردای کنکوری ها رو دوا خواهد کرد؟! بازی و حدس هست؟! عجب



میخوام دوستان نظر بدن تا شاید دوستانی که درس یا مبحثی رو جدی نگرفتن ضربه نخورن_

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> _
> 
> 
> میخوام دوستان نظر بدن تا شاید دوستانی که درس یا مبحثی رو جدی نگرفتن ضربه نخورن_


آهان دست گل شما درد نکنه ، پس منم نظرمو بگم
یادمون نره دو نظام داریم
عربی نظام جدید آسون خواهد بود ، ولی عربی نظام قدیم بخاطرداشتن قوائد و دردسرهای بیشتر ، از نظام جدید سخت تر خواهد بود
ادبیات نظام قدیم بخاطر داستن ده ها تاریخ ادبیات و مطالب زیادتر نسبت به نظام جدید  ، سخت از نظام جدید خواهد بود
و بقیه دروس به همین ترتیب  نظام قدیم سخت تراز نظام جدید خواهد بود
ولی خود نظام قدیم رو نسبت به پارسال حساب کنیم ، شیمی سطحش تغییری نمیکنه ، عربی یکم متوسط میشه ، زیست شناسی نرمال تر میشه ولی سطح ادبیات میره بالاتر ، ضمنا داخل درس ریاضی هم ، سوالات یکم پیچیده تر میشن.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> _
> 
> مرسی از نظرتون_


قانون12 انجمن:
*12-* در تاپیک ها ، اگر  سوال يا نظر خاصي نداريد لطفا فقط از دکمه تشکر و یا امتیازدهی استفاده  کنيد. نظراتي مانند مرسی ، خوب بود ، ممنون و... شامل اسپم هستند و باعث  کاهش کيفيت پست ها ميشوند.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen


قانون12 انجمن:
12- در تاپیک ها ، اگر  سوال يا نظر خاصي نداريد لطفا فقط از دکمه تشکر و یا امتیازدهی استفاده  کنيد. نظراتي مانند مرسی ، خوب بود ، ممنون و... شامل اسپم هستند و باعث  کاهش کيفيت پست ها ميشوند.





چش الان پاکش میکنم 
میگم امکان نداره درسی رو نسبت به نظام جدیدا سخت تر کنن
خودشون میگن که سطح سوالات برابر هست 
خودشون یه جوری درست میکنن

یه خورده یک طرفه نظر دادی ......_

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*ب نظر من هر ساله 2 تا درس عمومی و 2 تا درس اختصاصی سخت میشه :

تو رشته #تجربی : دروس دینی و عربی _ دروس زیست شناسی و فیزیک

تو رشته #ریاضی : دروس دینی و عربی _ دروس ریاضی و فیزیک


*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> _
> 
> 
> چش الان پاکش میکنم 
> میگم امکان نداره درسی رو نسبت به نظام جدیدا سخت تر کنن
> خودشون میگن که سطح سوالات برابر هست 
> خودشون یه جوری درست میکنن
> 
> یه خورده یک طرفه نظر دادی ......_


فدات مدات  :Yahoo (8): 
اینکه احتمال نباشه ، درست نیست،امکانش خواهد بود بالاخره، اصلا تقصیراونانیست،شما حجم مطالب رو نگاه بکن،خب اصن نظام جدید چیزی نداره ک بواد سخت ترش هم کنن براشون ، ولی وقتی نظام قدیم بخواد کنکور بد]،ده ها مطلب بیشتراز نظام جدید داره و اگر نخوان برای نظام قدیم از اونا سوال طرح کنن نمیشه،اخه مطالب مغیرمشترک هم زیاد هست،فقط حذفیات نبوده ، یه سری اضافیات هم بوده که البته سطحشون نسبت به قبل راحت تر هست. پس احتمال این هست که سطح سوالات بدون عدالت باشه به صورت منطقی . ضمنا ، سازمان سنجش هم دلش برای داوطلب ها هیچوقت نسخونه و نخواهد سوخت ، میگن اگر میخواین عدالت باشه باید سوالات یکی باشه.
از اونجاییم که تراز مشترک هست ، یعنی 10سوال نظام قدیم = 10سوال نظام جدید ، حالا دیگه فرقی سوالات قدیم سخت تره یا اسونتر.
دوست خوبمون هم با سنجش تماس گرفتن و بهشون همین جواب سرد رو دادن
تماس با سازمان سنجش نحوه برگزاری دو کنکور
به هرحال من امیدوارم واقعا این اتفاق نیفته چون شخصا نظام قدیم هستم!
و برای سختی یا اسونی کتابا هم که داخل پست قبلی گفتم دیگه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Dayi javad

*اگ بخوان ب گفته ی خودشون طوری سوال طرح کنن ک عدالت برقرار بشه  و توزان و هم سنگ هم باشن 
احتمال طرح سوال از مباحث مشترک بیشتر میشه ( ولی سختی سوالات شاید بیشتر شه )

احتمال طرح سوالات مساله ی ژنتیک تو زیست نظام قدیم شاید کم تر و کم رنگ تر شه !

عربی طرح سوال از مباحثی ک تو نظام جدید نیست تو نظام قدیم هست احتمالا نقش کم رنگ تری داشته باشن !


اینا همه احتمال !
نگین دایی گفت و نخونین 

ولی اگ بعد کنکور چنین شد باید مرید من بشین  !*

----------


## _evil.girl

اگر فقط بر مبنای حدس باشه به نظرم ادبیات در عمومی ها احتمال سخت شدن داره
و در اختصاصی ریاضی یا زیست  :Yahoo (4): 
.
.
.
.
در کل برای هر سطح سوال اماده باشید 
سخت اسون متوسط
و سعی کنید نظام قدیم یه کم بالاتر درصد بزنید که اگر یه موقع برابری سوال نبود رتبه تون زیاد تغییر نکنه

----------


## Dayi javad

*تو هر نظام هر درس سخت بشه برای همه سخت !


مهم اینه بین دو نوع سوالات توازن برقرار شه !*

----------


## DR._.ALI

به نظرم غیر قابل پیش بینی ترین کنکور سال های اخیر رو در پیش خواهیم داشت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


به نظرم غیر قابل پیش بینی ترین کنکور سال های اخیر رو در پیش خواهیم داشت


اصلا زدی تاپیکو با استارترش با خاک یکسان کردی ....._

----------


## METTIX

سلام
پیش بینی من اینه که اگه بخوان سطح سوالا یکسان باشه مباحث نظام ثدیمی که تو نظام جدید نیست سوال کمتری ازش مطرح میشه مثلا ژنتیک واسه نظام جدید اصلا مسئله نداره و واسه نظام قدیم حدود 5 6 سوال فک کنم طبق روال هر ساله میومده ولی امسال احتمالا کمترش کنن در حد 2 3 سوال
تو درس شیمی احتمالا تمام مسائل یکسان باشه با نظام جدید و توی ریاضی و فیزیک هم تا حدود 80 درصد سوال یکسان باید بدن (یعنی میتونن بدن مگر اینکه عمدا کمترش کنن) زیست رو واقعا نمیدونم چن درصد میتونن یکسان بدن و نگرانی ام هم بیشتر در مورد زیسته چون بعضی تستا متن کتاب درسی خییلی کمک میکنه به حل سوال و چون متن کتاب دو نظام یکسان نیس نمیدونم با این سوالا باید چجوری برخورد کنن بچه ها 
تو عمومی ها هم احتمالا ادبیات اونا چون تاریخ ادبیات ندارن به جاش تست لغت بهشون بدن( شایدم ارایه یا زبان فارسی :Yahoo (4): یا املا) تو عربی هم نظام قدیما سوالاشون سختتره چون مطالب بیشتری دارن و دینی هم خدابه خیر کنه فک نکنم بیشتر از 50 درصد سوال کاملا یکسان بتونن بدن 
واسه زبانم ریدینگ  و کلوزای مثل کنکورای سال پیشه و تو گرامر شاید یکم اذیت کنن نظام قدیمی ها رو و سبک سوالای گرامری منطبق با نظام جدید بدن که برای نظام قدیما اشنا نباشه

----------


## Mysterious

از اختصاصی=زیست و فیزیک سخت تر میشه
از عمومی=عربی

----------


## hamed_duty

به نظر من شیمی بازم سخت تر میشه.فیزیک سطحش میاد بالا.زیست خیلی عجیبه برام که اسونتر یا سطحشو بکشن پایین...زبان مثل همیشه.ادبیات برای نظام قدیم احتمالا یکم سطحشو پایین بیارن...عربی همینطوری بمونه..دینی هم همینطوری میمونه البته گویا و بی ایهام...همش حدسه دیگه والا..ولی حس عجیبی نسبت به زیست دارم.

----------


## Neo.Healer

من مقایسه نمیکنم نظام جدید و قدیمو 
نظرمو در مورد نظام قدیم تجربی میگم
عربی متوسط به بالا ...... دینی و زبان مثل همین دوسال اخیر.....ادبیات سخت تر
ریاضی اندکی سختتر.....شیمی مثل هرسال.....زیست یه درجه سختتر ...فیزیک متوسط

----------


## Mehran123

با اجازه استارتر
زيستو چجوري ميخان مشترك بدن؟
متنو كه كلا تغيير دادن چند فصلم كه حذف كردن از اخراي پيش!
فكنم كسي كه كتاباي دانشگاهو خونده باشه ميتونه زيستو بالا بزنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_من پیش بینیم رو فقط در ارتباط با زیست میدم ... 
برای یکسان سازی سطح دو کنکور ، با توجه به این که کتاب های ما مفهومی تر شدن و از حالت حل مسئله فاصله گرفتن ... و همچنین بعضی فصل ها در کتاب نظام جدید افزوده و بعضی فصل ها نسبت به قدیم ساده تر شده ... 
احتمال این هست که از مباحث پر طرفدار کنکور ، مثل ژنتیک سوال های مسئله یا طرح نشه یا خیلی ساده تر باشه یا کلا به صورت مفهومی باشه که این مورد آخر احتمال بیشتری خواهد داشت ... 
کلا برای زیست شناسی کنکور توی سال 98 ، دشواری زیست از نظر مفهومی بودن رو پیشبینی میکنم_

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
هم سطح با پارسال !
انقد نظام قدیم و جدید نکنید 
حقیقت تلخه ؛ سطح دروس ما بالاتره هرچقدرم زور بزنن راحت بدن نمیشه ! 
چون طرح سوال از کتابای ما دیگه به ته دیگه رسیده بخوان راحت بدن همه 100 میزنن !
 پس ما 3 هیچ عقبیم از نظام جدیدا : ) که به درک !

_

----------


## n3gin2000

مگه شماهاطراح کنکوریدکه سوالات روپیشگویی میکنید؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## hamed_duty

> مگه شماهاطراح کنکوریدکه سوالات روپیشگویی میکنید؟؟؟؟؟



 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): بابا حدس خودمونه دیگه.همچین حسی داریم

----------


## Dmz.official

یه حسی بهم میگه بهترین و زیباترین سوالات رو امسال میبینیم چون طراح ها خیلی باید فکر کنن رو طرح سوال  تا بتونن سوالات گویا و استاندارد و درخور دو نظام طرح کنن  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (91):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

سلام رفقا عربی واضحه سختر میشه جون خیلی میانگین عربی رفت بالا امسال و یجورایی توهین شد به طراح خودتون رو برای عربی بدبدن آماده کنین ولی فوقش درحد هنر88 میشه دیگه باقی عمومیا مثل97...........اختصاصیاروهم بعدا میگم سوالا دستم برسه میگم بهتون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

ولی یه جیز جدی میگم مطمئن باشین از مباحث مشترک دو نظام بیشترین سوال میاد شک نکنید ممکنه یعنی صددرصد بودجه بندی سوالای نظام قدیم بهم میخوره یعنی ممکنه دیگه دوتاتست از انتگرال نداشته باشیم مباحث مشترک رو جدی بگیرین.................از این حرفم اسکرین بگیرید مطمئن باشین همین میشه

----------


## amin1441

کنکور تو سالای زوج آسونه زیاد نگران نباشید...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amin1441


کنکور تو سالای زوج آسونه زیاد نگران نباشید... 


پ 94 جوک بود؟ :/_

----------


## reza2018

احتمالا هنوز خود طراحای کنکور هم خبر ندارن سطح سوالات 98 چطور خواهد بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> کنکور تو سالای زوج آسونه زیاد نگران نباشید...


از کنکور94 که کسی زنده بیرون نیومد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> از کنکور94 که کسی زنده بیرون نیومد


اتفاقا کنکور 94 بهترین کنکور برای قبولی بود ، هرکس اگر زحمت کشیده بود و خوب درس میخواند  ، با میانگین 50% دروس ، راحت میتوانست پزشکی روزانه یه شهر خوب قبول بشه ، اگر سخت باشه سطح درس ها ، به ضرر کنکوری ها نیست ، به نفع افرادی هست ک خوب میخوانن  اتفاقا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

امسال آسان ترین کنکور تاریخ رو در رشته تجربی خواهیم داشت.سوالات همه ی درس ها خیلی آسون طرح خواهند شد.همچنین ترتیب و چیدمان سوالات در بعضی دروس تغییر خواهد کرد.حالا ببینید اینو کی گفتم :Y (630):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasser.97


امسال آسان ترین کنکور تاریخ رو در رشته تجربی خواهیم داشت.سوالات همه ی درس ها خیلی آسون طرح خواهند شد.حالا ببینید اینو کی گفتم


به نظرم حق با @AceTaminoPhen@ هست 
هر چی سطح کنکور سخت تر باشه بت میانگین درصد معمولی هم میشه قبول شد
و هر چی کنکور آسون تر باشه از نظر قبولی سخت تر میشه چون درصد های بالاتری انتظار میره....
ولی خب سخت بودن هم ضرر خودشو داره_

----------


## Saturn8

شیمی صددرصد سخته  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Dr.K98

پیشبینی من برای کنکور ۹۸:

زیست: سطح سوالات این درس به طرز افتضاحی سخت میشه، چنان که گویی مطالب رو توی مخلوط کن ریختن و با دکمه توربو زدن تا وقتی خوردیش حالت بهم بخوره.

شیمی: مفاهیم متوسط رو به سخت، محاسباتی های انتحاری

ریاضی و فیزیک: ۴۰٪ سوالات خشن، ۴۰٪ سوالات متوسط رو به قوی و ۲۰٪ هم متوسط رو به ضعیف و بعضا بصورت آسون طرح خواهند شد.

ادبیات:قرابت متوسط ، زبان فارسی وحشتناک ،‌آرایه های ادبی وحشتناک ، لغت و املا متوسط و تاریخ ادبیات آسون

عربی: ۶۰٪ متوسط رو به سخت و بعضا آسون، ۴۰ درصد سخت و بعضا نفسگیر

دین و زندگی: به هم ریختن ترتیب سوالات سه سال به طرز باور نکردنی و ۷۰٪ سوالات متوسط و بعضا بسیار سخت و ۳۰٪ سوالات نیز نسبتٱ آسان طرح خواهند شد.

زبان انگلیسی: گرامر متوسط، درک مطلب انتحاری و کلوز تست و لغات بصورت متوسط رو به پایین میباشند، یعنی قراره این درس تعادل خوبی توی سوالات داشته باشه.

جمع بندی پیشبینی:
کنکور ۹۸، از اون کنکورای تاریخی میشه، یعنی سطح سوالات از سال های ۹۲ و ۹۳ هم سخت تر و بدقلق تر طرح میشن.
با آرزوی ساعاتی خوش در این ۲۰ هفته باقیمانده تا انفجار مغز ها.

----------


## khazan

> پیشبینی من برای کنکور ۹۸:
> 
> زیست: سطح سوالات این درس به طرز افتضاحی سخت میشه، چنان که گویی مطالب رو توی مخلوط کن ریختن و با دکمه توربو زدن تا وقتی خوردیش حالت بهم بخوره.
> 
> شیمی: مفاهیم متوسط رو به سخت، محاسباتی های انتحاری
> 
> ریاضی و فیزیک: ۴۰٪ سوالات خشن، ۴۰٪ سوالات متوسط رو به قوی و ۲۰٪ هم متوسط رو به ضعیف و بعضا بصورت آسون طرح خواهند شد.
> 
> ادبیات:قرابت متوسط ، زبان فارسی وحشتناک ،‌آرایه های ادبی وحشتناک ، لغت و املا متوسط و تاریخ ادبیات آسون
> ...


روش خوبی برای ناامید کردن رقیبات انتخاب نکردی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Elahe_

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

پیش بینی من در مورد کنکور سراسری 98 ـ رشته تجربی ـ نظام قدیم ؛

*دروس عمومی ؛*
ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی ؛ تست های ادبیات متوسط ، روتین و همراه با تست های بعضا اذیت کننده در مباحث آرایه و قرابت احتمال طرح خواهد شد
لغت و املا : ساده و متوسط */* تاریخ ادبیات : ساده */* آرایه های ادبی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده */* زبان فارسی : متوسط */* قرابت معنایی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده *
*ــ زبان عربی ؛ تست های عربی متوسط ، روتین خواهد بود همراه با تست های اذیت کننده در مبحث درک مطلب 
ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم : متوسط و روتین */* درک مطلب و تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی : متوسط رو به دشوار */* قواعد : متوسط و روتین و بعضا ساده و راحت 
ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی ؛ تست های دین و زندگی با سطح متوسط ، مفهومی و تقریبا رو به سخت خواهد بود
 بودجه بندی سوالات تقریبا میشه گفت مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود با چینش مخلوط و متفاوت سوالات مثل درس زیست و ایضا سوالات تا حدودی مشترک با نظام جدید
ــ زبان خارجی ؛ تست های زبان به نظرم مثل سال های قبل روتین خواهد بود البته با اندکی سختی
گرامر و واژگان : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده */* کلوز تست : متوسط */* درک مطلب : متوسط به بالا

*دروس اختصاصی ؛*
ــ ریاضیات ؛ بودجه بندی ریاضی نظام قدیم تقریبا مثل سال قبل خواهد بود
درجه سختی سوالات متوسط رو به سخت خواهد بود، سوالات غیر مشترک ساده و سوالات مشترک احتمالا درجه سختی بیشتری خواهند داشت
ــ زیست شناسی ؛ زیست در سطح کنکور 97 طراحی خواهد شد، تقریبا با همان کیفیت و کمیت و درجه سختی و البته با چاشنی تست های مشترک با نظام جدید، در مبحث ژنتیک به نظرم باید منتظر سوالات آبکی و ساده باشیم خصوصا اگر محاسباتی بدن!
ــ فیزیک ؛ فیزیک به نظرم چندان بودجه بندیش تغییری نمیکنه ولی به خاطر طرح سوالات مشترک با نظام جدید به شدت مفهومی محور خواهد شد، منظورم اینه که از اون شدت جنبه محاسباتی و ریاضیاتی کلمه تا حدود نسبتا زیادی کاسته خواهد شد و سوالات بیشتر از بابت مفهوم پیچیده و سخت خواهد بود تا محاسبات ریاضی، البته این به این معنی نیست که سوالات محاسباتی مطرح نشود یا کم شود
ــ شیمی ؛ شیمی هم به همین صورت، بودجه بندی و ساختار سوالات تقریبا روتین و مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود ولی طراح بخاطر طرح تست های مشترک با نظام جدید به نظرم بیشتر رو حفظیات و مفاهیم مانور خواهد داد تا مسائل با محاسبات پیچیده و سخت

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 1 :* نکته مهمی که نظام قدیمی ها باید بهش توجه ویژه ای داشته باشند اینه که به دلیل طرح سوالات مشترک، و ایضا به دلیل اینکه مولفان کتاب های نظام جدید در دروس زیست، فیزیک و شیمی از درجه محاسباتی ـ ریاضیاتی مباحث به شدت کاستن و بیشتر به مفاهیم و حفظیات رو آوردن و از بار محاسباتی دروس کاستند، باید به این موضوع توجه ویژه ای داشته باشند

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 2 :* کنکور 98 در کل (از بابت سوالات، انتخاب رشته و ظرفیت ها و ...) به نظرم یه کنکور متفاوتی خواهد بود به طوری که نظیرش رو نداشتیم تا الان، نه از این بابت که بخوان سوالات رو به شدت نجومی بدن بیشت بخاطر اینه که خود سازمان سنجش هم نمیدونه میخواد چکار کنه! و با خودش چند چنده! ، همین الان بدونین و سر جلسه و بعدش غافل گیر نشید

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 3 :* موفق باشید!

----------


## Dr.K98

> روش خوبی برای ناامید کردن رقیبات انتخاب نکردی


یک درصدی ها انقدر اعتماد به نفس دارن که با چند تا جمله دست از تلاش برندارن. منم فقط حسمو نسبت به کنکور ۹۸ با توجه به روند کنکور های ۶ سال اخیر نوشتم.

----------


## Mrya

بنظرم برا رشته خودم مطابق قبله  ..ینی فراسخت و فرا آسون نیست..عین سالای قبل..ما ک تغییری انچنانی هم بین نظام جدید و قدیممون نیست :Yahoo (4):  فقط عمومیامون شاید تفاوت کنه و الا حس میکنم اختصاصی های هنر برا نظام جدید و قدیم 70درصدش شبیه باشه:/ اخه بنظرم کتاباشون تغییر نداشتن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saturn8

قطعا شیمی سختتته!

----------


## Juliette

با سلام 
سوالات بصورت دشوار و دشوارتر طرح خواهند شد
لازم به ذکر است سازمان سنجش نتنها امسال بلکه سالهاست با طرح آزمونهای خارج از کشور هماهنگ با داخل مشغول به طراحی سوالات همسطح است و از طرح سوالات همسطح مشکلی وجود ندارد
با سپاس

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_up
_

----------


## roxsana

غیر قابل پیش بینی :/

----------


## Panizz

هرکی هرجارو مشکل داره میگه‌سخته
یه درسیو دوس داره میگه آسونه..
کسی که سی سال تو این کار بوده نتونسته دربارش یه کلمه حرف بزنه :Yahoo (21): اونوقت دوستانمون پیشبینی کردن سختترین کنکور تاریخ بشریت ۹۸هستش..

----------


## amir5119

این تاپیک فقط و فقط استرس بچه هارو بیشتر میکنه وهیچ فایده ای نداره
چه سودی میبرید از این کارا  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Shah1n

اگر بر اساس سنجش بخوایم پیش بینی کنیم کنکور 98 میشه یکی از آسون ترینا
البته هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست اما سوالات سنجش امروز 30 فروردین آسون بود

----------


## saeed_zz

> اگر بر اساس سنجش بخوایم پیش بینی کنیم کنکور 98 میشه یکی از آسون ترینا
> البته هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست اما سوالات سنجش امروز 30 فروردین آسون بود


واسه تجربیا که اسون نبود

----------


## Shah1n

> واسه تجربیا که اسون نبود


عمومیاش یکی بود که بله یکم سخت بود
اما تخصصیهای ریاضی نظام قدیم واقعا آسون بود
شاید به این خاطره که نظام قدیم ریاضی تعدادشون کمه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ریاضی نظام جدید تجربی واققعا سخت بود تو عمومیا ادبیاتش مشکل بود فقط اختصاصیا اول ریاضی بعد شیمی ولیریاضیش سوال شمارشی چندتا صحیح چندتا غلط هم داشت که مسخرس_

----------


## Matrix M

> _ریاضی نظام جدید تجربی واققعا سخت بود تو عمومیا ادبیاتش مشکل بود فقط اختصاصیا اول ریاضی بعد شیمی ولیریاضیش سوال شمارشی چندتا صحیح چندتا غلط هم داشت که مسخرس_


سوال غلط و خارج از کتاب و خارج از تیپ تستای کنکور تو ریاضی سنجش زیاده. آزمون های بعدیش یه مقدار بهتر میشه ولی در کل خیلی میتونید بالاتر از درصدی که تو سنجش میزنید تو کنکور داشته باشید.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



پیش بینی من در مورد کنکور سراسری 98 ـ رشته تجربی ـ نظام قدیم ؛

دروس عمومی ؛
ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی ؛ تست های ادبیات متوسط ، روتین و همراه با تست های بعضا اذیت کننده در مباحث آرایه و قرابت احتمال طرح خواهد شد
لغت و املا : ساده و متوسط / تاریخ ادبیات : ساده / آرایه های ادبی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده / زبان فارسی : متوسط / قرابت معنایی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده 
ــ زبان عربی ؛ تست های عربی متوسط ، روتین خواهد بود همراه با تست های اذیت کننده در مبحث درک مطلب 
ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم : متوسط و روتین / درک مطلب و تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی : متوسط رو به دشوار / قواعد : متوسط و روتین و بعضا ساده و راحت 
ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی ؛ تست های دین و زندگی با سطح متوسط ، مفهومی و تقریبا رو به سخت خواهد بود
 بودجه بندی سوالات تقریبا میشه گفت مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود با چینش مخلوط و متفاوت سوالات مثل درس زیست و ایضا سوالات تا حدودی مشترک با نظام جدید
ــ زبان خارجی ؛ تست های زبان به نظرم مثل سال های قبل روتین خواهد بود البته با اندکی سختی
گرامر و واژگان : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده / کلوز تست : متوسط / درک مطلب : متوسط به بالا

دروس اختصاصی ؛
ــ ریاضیات ؛ بودجه بندی ریاضی نظام قدیم تقریبا مثل سال قبل خواهد بود
درجه سختی سوالات متوسط رو به سخت خواهد بود، سوالات غیر مشترک ساده و سوالات مشترک احتمالا درجه سختی بیشتری خواهند داشت
ــ زیست شناسی ؛ زیست در سطح کنکور 97 طراحی خواهد شد، تقریبا با همان کیفیت و کمیت و درجه سختی و البته با چاشنی تست های مشترک با نظام جدید، در مبحث ژنتیک به نظرم باید منتظر سوالات آبکی و ساده باشیم خصوصا اگر محاسباتی بدن!
ــ فیزیک ؛ فیزیک به نظرم چندان بودجه بندیش تغییری نمیکنه ولی به خاطر طرح سوالات مشترک با نظام جدید به شدت مفهومی محور خواهد شد، منظورم اینه که از اون شدت جنبه محاسباتی و ریاضیاتی کلمه تا حدود نسبتا زیادی کاسته خواهد شد و سوالات بیشتر از بابت مفهوم پیچیده و سخت خواهد بود تا محاسبات ریاضی، البته این به این معنی نیست که سوالات محاسباتی مطرح نشود یا کم شود
ــ شیمی ؛ شیمی هم به همین صورت، بودجه بندی و ساختار سوالات تقریبا روتین و مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود ولی طراح بخاطر طرح تست های مشترک با نظام جدید به نظرم بیشتر رو حفظیات و مفاهیم مانور خواهد داد تا مسائل با محاسبات پیچیده و سخت

نکته فوق اخلاقی 1 : نکته مهمی که نظام قدیمی ها باید بهش توجه ویژه ای داشته باشند اینه که به دلیل طرح سوالات مشترک، و ایضا به دلیل اینکه مولفان کتاب های نظام جدید در دروس زیست، فیزیک و شیمی از درجه محاسباتی ـ ریاضیاتی مباحث به شدت کاستن و بیشتر به مفاهیم و حفظیات رو آوردن و از بار محاسباتی دروس کاستند، باید به این موضوع توجه ویژه ای داشته باشند

نکته فوق اخلاقی 2 : کنکور 98 در کل (از بابت سوالات، انتخاب رشته و ظرفیت ها و ...) به نظرم یه کنکور متفاوتی خواهد بود به طوری که نظیرش رو نداشتیم تا الان، نه از این بابت که بخوان سوالات رو به شدت نجومی بدن بیشت بخاطر اینه که خود سازمان سنجش هم نمیدونه میخواد چکار کنه! و با خودش چند چنده! ، همین الان بدونین و سر جلسه و بعدش غافل گیر نشید

نکته فوق اخلاقی 3 : موفق باشید!



شیمی فیزیک سوال حفظی نداشتیم شیمی شاید دوتا سوالایه غیر محصباتیاش هم باید کلی حرکت میزدی بفهمی چی میخواد_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa


ریاضی نظام جدید تجربی واققعا سخت بود تو عمومیا ادبیاتش مشکل بود فقط اختصاصیا اول ریاضی بعد شیمی ولیریاضیش سوال شمارشی چندتا صحیح چندتا غلط هم داشت که مسخرس


پس کلا نظام جدیدا سخت تر بود ...
اما نمیشه نظر قطعی داد تا جامع های سنجش که میشه بهتر تحلیل کرد_

----------


## MehranWilson

بنظره من به مراتب از کنکور 97 خیلی اسون تره

----------


## داوینچی فلورانس

عربی خیلی سخت خواهد شد چون درصدا خیلی بالاعه.

----------


## Amirhossein10

یه حسی بهم میگه این کنکور سخت ترین کنکور ۲۰ ساله اخیره ، وهیچ چیزش به اون چیزی که فکر میکنیم شبیه نیست

----------


## opera77

با سالهای قبل تفاوت خاصی نداره بنظرم

----------


## Saturn8

> پیش بینی من در مورد کنکور سراسری 98 ـ رشته تجربی ـ نظام قدیم ؛
> 
> *دروس عمومی ؛*
> ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی ؛ تست های ادبیات متوسط ، روتین و همراه با تست های بعضا اذیت کننده در مباحث آرایه و قرابت احتمال طرح خواهد شد
> لغت و املا : ساده و متوسط */* تاریخ ادبیات : ساده */* آرایه های ادبی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده */* زبان فارسی : متوسط */* قرابت معنایی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده *
> *ــ زبان عربی ؛ تست های عربی متوسط ، روتین خواهد بود همراه با تست های اذیت کننده در مبحث درک مطلب 
> ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم : متوسط و روتین */* درک مطلب و تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی : متوسط رو به دشوار */* قواعد : متوسط و روتین و بعضا ساده و راحت 
> ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی ؛ تست های دین و زندگی با سطح متوسط ، مفهومی و تقریبا رو به سخت خواهد بود
>  بودجه بندی سوالات تقریبا میشه گفت مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود با چینش مخلوط و متفاوت سوالات مثل درس زیست و ایضا سوالات تا حدودی مشترک با نظام جدید
> ...


ایول سجاد

----------


## Saturn8

به نظرم منتظر گرامرای زبان خارج کتاب و ترجمه عربی گول زننده به ظاهر ساده ودرک نص عربی سخت باشیم +شیمی و ریاضی انتحاری+مساله های ژنتیک مفهومی وبدون اعداد.

----------


## MeGa-Mind

تنها نتیجه ای که این تاپیک داره ایجاد استرس کاذب در بچه هاست.

----------


## Dayi javad

*نظام جدیدا ب هوای اینکه درساتون از نظام قدیم سبک تر شده نباشینا

دوتا پیچ بخوان بدن میتونن سوالات هم سطح و سخت بدن


همه ی درسا اهمیت خودشونو دارن

هر درسی خونده نشه خب مسلما سخت تر میش براتون

پس بخونین*

----------


## Django

من یه تئوری دارم در رابطه با آسونی و سختی کنکور امسال. میگم ببینید نظر شما چیه..
سنجش گفته که بخشی از سوالات نظام جدید و قدیم مشترک هستن. اسمشو میذارم a. 
و بخش دیگری که نظام جدید دروس جدید دارن, هم رده (از میزان سختی و آسونی) با دروس غیر مشترکشون با نظام قدیم طرح میشه .اسمشو میذارم b
از اونجایی که برای بچه های نظام جدید در قسمت هایی که درسشون جدیده, خیلی تست های خوبی (به تعداد کافی) وجود نداره, خیلی نمیتونن سخت بدن.بخش b
در نتیجه در نظام قدیم هم اون قسمت تست های هم رده با نظام جدید آسون طرح میشه. B
و برای اینکه سطح کنکور خیلی نیاد پایین مجبورن که در قسمتهای a, تست های سخت تر بدن(چون مجموعه تست های خوب برای تمرین زیاده)
حالا شما ببینید کدوم بخش ها مشترکه در هر درس...
در مجموع: هرچی در یک درس مباحث مشترک زیاد باشه , آن درس سخت تر و هرچی مباحث مشترک کمتر,آن درس آسان تر خواهد بود!

----------


## parsa01

> به نظرم منتظر گرامرای زبان خارج کتاب و ترجمه عربی گول زننده به ظاهر ساده ودرک نص عربی سخت باشیم +شیمی و ریاضی انتحاری+مساله های ژنتیک مفهومی وبدون اعداد.


شیمی رو نمیشه با استناد به سنجش تصور داشت سخت بدن به نظرم روتین میدن ولی مثل همیشه خوب تراز میده ، زیست هم پایه چون مشترک بیشتر داره سخت میدن ولی دوازدهم و پیش چون خیلی کتابا متفاوته و مشترک کمه احتمالا اسون تر باشه ، ریاضی هم در حد 97 میدن نه مثل 94 سخت نه مثل 96 اسون

----------


## saj8jad

up
پیش بینی من در مورد کنکور سراسری 98 ـ رشته تجربی ـ نظام قدیم ؛

*دروس عمومی ؛*
ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی ؛ تست های ادبیات متوسط ، روتین و همراه با تست های بعضا اذیت کننده در مباحث آرایه و قرابت احتمال طرح خواهد شد
لغت و املا : ساده و متوسط */* تاریخ ادبیات : ساده */* آرایه های ادبی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده */* زبان فارسی : متوسط */* قرابت معنایی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده *
*ــ زبان عربی ؛ تست های عربی متوسط ، روتین خواهد بود همراه با تست های اذیت کننده در مبحث درک مطلب 
ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم : متوسط و روتین */* درک مطلب و تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی : متوسط رو به دشوار */* قواعد : متوسط و روتین و بعضا ساده و راحت 
ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی ؛ تست های دین و زندگی با سطح متوسط ، مفهومی و تقریبا رو به سخت خواهد بود
 بودجه بندی سوالات تقریبا میشه گفت مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود با چینش مخلوط و متفاوت سوالات مثل درس زیست و ایضا سوالات تا حدودی مشترک با نظام جدید
ــ زبان خارجی ؛ تست های زبان به نظرم مثل سال های قبل روتین خواهد بود البته با اندکی سختی
گرامر و واژگان : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده */* کلوز تست : متوسط */* درک مطلب : متوسط به بالا

*دروس اختصاصی ؛*
ــ ریاضیات ؛ بودجه بندی ریاضی نظام قدیم تقریبا مثل سال قبل خواهد بود
درجه سختی سوالات متوسط رو به سخت خواهد بود، سوالات غیر مشترک ساده و سوالات مشترک احتمالا درجه سختی بیشتری خواهند داشت
ــ زیست شناسی ؛ زیست در سطح کنکور 97 طراحی خواهد شد، تقریبا با همان کیفیت و کمیت و درجه سختی و البته با چاشنی تست های مشترک با نظام جدید، در مبحث ژنتیک به نظرم باید منتظر سوالات آبکی و ساده باشیم خصوصا اگر محاسباتی بدن!
ــ فیزیک ؛ فیزیک به نظرم چندان بودجه بندیش تغییری نمیکنه ولی به خاطر طرح سوالات مشترک با نظام جدید به شدت مفهومی محور خواهد شد، منظورم اینه که از اون شدت جنبه محاسباتی و ریاضیاتی کلمه تا حدود نسبتا زیادی کاسته خواهد شد و سوالات بیشتر از بابت مفهوم پیچیده و سخت خواهد بود تا محاسبات ریاضی، البته این به این معنی نیست که سوالات محاسباتی مطرح نشود یا کم شود
ــ شیمی ؛ شیمی هم به همین صورت، بودجه بندی و ساختار سوالات تقریبا روتین و مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود ولی طراح بخاطر طرح تست های مشترک با نظام جدید به نظرم بیشتر رو حفظیات و مفاهیم مانور خواهد داد تا مسائل با محاسبات پیچیده و سخت

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 1 :* نکته مهمی که نظام قدیمی ها باید بهش توجه ویژه ای داشته باشند اینه که به دلیل طرح سوالات مشترک، و ایضا به دلیل اینکه مولفان کتاب های نظام جدید در دروس زیست، فیزیک و شیمی از درجه محاسباتی ـ ریاضیاتی مباحث به شدت کاستن و بیشتر به مفاهیم و حفظیات رو آوردن و از بار محاسباتی دروس کاستند، باید به این موضوع توجه ویژه ای داشته باشند

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 2 :* کنکور 98 در کل (از بابت سوالات، انتخاب رشته و ظرفیت ها و ...) به نظرم یه کنکور متفاوتی خواهد بود به طوری که نظیرش رو نداشتیم تا الان، نه از این بابت که بخوان سوالات رو به شدت نجومی بدن بیشت بخاطر اینه که خود سازمان سنجش هم نمیدونه میخواد چکار کنه! و با خودش چند چنده! ، همین الان بدونین و سر جلسه و بعدش غافل گیر نشید

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 3 :* موفق باشید!

----------


## alk1370

> _سلام دوستان 
> همیشه هر سال تو هر کنکور یه درس از دروس عمومی و اختصاصی سطح سوالات سخت تری دارن نسبت به پارسال یا نسبتا آسون تر شدن
> برای مثال عربی سال 97 خیلی آسون شد جوری که اونایی که حذف کرده بودن خیلی ضربه خوردن 
> 
> حالا میخوام نظرات خودتون بگید درباره احتمال اینکه چه درسایی ممکنه آسون بشه یا سخت بشه برای کنکور امسال 
> 
> 
> نظر خودم :
> 
> ...


سلام.اصلا در مورد کنکور نمیشه گفت.نه صرفا کنکور که در ایران در مورد هیچی نمیشه گفت چون همین الان که من مشغول نوشتن هستم! قیمت پیاز نسبت به یک دقیقه پیش افزایش پیدا کرده!!!
نمونه اش درس عربی.که همه میگن هر سال عربی وحشتناک هست و لی کنکور 97 تجربی عربیش واقعا عالی بود.حتی من یادمه چند جلسه از فیلمای دینی اقای رنجبرزاده الا رو دو سه سال پیش نگاه میکردم ایشون با قطعیت اون موقع میگفتن  که درس دینی شیوه طراحیش لو رفته و دیگه نمیتونن سختش کنند! در حالیکه هممون دیدیم که سال 96 و 97 دینی چقدر سخت طراحی شد.یا همیشه میگفتن سوالات گرامر زبان اب خوردن هست ولی مدتی هست که واقعا سوالای گرامر هم دشوار شده.یا در مورد ریاضی که دو سه سال پیش همه معلما و مشاورا میگفتن ریاضی وحشتناک شده . اینا ولی دیدین سه چهار سال هست که 70 80 درصد سوالا حداقل مشابه ازمونای سالهای قبل کنکوره.حتی زیست. کنکور 97 سوالایی از زیست اومد که خیلی ها فکرشو نمیکردن بیاد. پس کلا اینجا زندگیتون رو ، روی احتمالات بنا نکنید که باختین. چیزی که مشخص هست اینه که اگه ساده باشه برا همه اس سخت هم باشه برا همه اس.

----------


## Mr.Green

دوستان سطح بندی دروس بر طبق نظر خودمون یا سایر اساتید زیاد مهم نیسن و اصلا معلوم نیست که چه اتفاقی میخواد بیافته و کاملا مثل هندوانه ندیده هستش(حتی سربسته هم نه)
این سطح بندی ها فقط نظام ذهنی آدم رو سر جلسه بهم میریزه چون تو ضمیر ناخودآگاهت هست مصلا گفتن ریاضی سخته ولی من چرا میتونم سوال ها رو راحت حل کنم؟نکنه من دارم غلط میزنم و دچار وسواس سر جلسه آزمون میشید و درست هاتون رو هم با شک به غلط تبدیل میکید یا مثلا میگید فلان رس رو گفتن آسونه و میبینید نمیتونید بزنید بعد میگید آسونه و من بلد نیستم و همه دارن میزنن و استرس میگیرید
حدس وپیشگویی در زمینه کنکور اونم تو ایران امری غیر ممکن و استرس برانگیز هست
انقدر عمیق و مفهومی بخونید تا عمق مطلب رو بفهمید و دعا کنید که سوالات سخت بدن چون وجه تمایزتون میشه با بقیه سوال آسون رو هم بچه های ضعیف میزنن هم قوی ولی وقتی قوی باشید و سوالات سخت شما میزنید و افراد متوسط رو به بالا هم نمیتونن بزنن در نتیجه میانگین درصد کاهش پیدا میکنه و درصد هاتون ارزشمند تر میشه نه مثل پارسال که درصد ها میانگینشون حدود 3-6 درصد تو عمومی ها و 2-4 درصد تو اختصاصی ها نسبت 96 افزایش داشت و مین رتبه ها رو بدتر نشون میداد

----------


## Fawzi

ما مثل بعضیا گوی شیشه ای نداریم پیش بینی کنیم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 

 @saj8jad

----------


## saj8jad

> ما مثل بعضیا گوی شیشه ای نداریم پیش بینی کنیم 
> 
>  @saj8jad


 :Yahoo (4): 
اصولا *پیش گویی کردن* با *پیش بینی کردن* دو معقوله جداست
ـــ در پیش گویی، شما واسطه روش های شدیدا علمی گوی شیشه ای، رمل و اسطرلاب و احضار اجنه و فال قهوه و ... اقدام به از پیش گفتن یا همون پیش گویی میکنید که بنابراین گفته شما حکم قطعیت داره
ـــ اما در پیش بینی، شما به واسطه بررسی فکت های موجودی (اطلاعات، اسناد، تجربیات و ...) که در اختیار داری پیش بینی یا احتمال بروز یک پدیده رو مورد بررسی و تجریه تحلیل قرار میدی و یک فرضیه رو ارائه میکنی که حکم نسبیت و ضمنیت داره، یعنی ممکنه اینطوری بشه ممکنه هم اینطوری نشه

و من الله شدیدا توفیق!

----------


## Fawzi

> اصولا *پیش گویی کردن* با *پیش بینی کردن* دو معقوله جداست
> ـــ در پیش گویی، شما واسطه روش های شدیدا علمی گوی شیشه ای، رمل و اسطرلاب و احضار اجنه و فال قهوه و ... اقدام به از پیش گفتن یا همون پیش گویی میکنید که بنابراین گفته شما حکم قطعیت داره
> ـــ اما در پیش بینی، شما به واسطه بررسی فکت های موجودی (اطلاعات، اسناد، تجربیات و ...) که در اختیار داری پیش بینی یا احتمال بروز یک پدیده رو مورد بررسی و تجریه تحلیل قرار میدی و یک فرضیه رو ارائه میکنی که حکم نسبیت و ضمنیت داره، یعنی ممکنه اینطوری بشه ممکنه هم اینطوری نشه
> 
> و من الله شدیدا توفیق!


یاتوفسقس :Yahoo (21): ||||||
و من الله شدیدا شفا :Yahoo (21): 
راضی نبودم به تفکیک این دومقوله  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saj8jad

> یاتوفسقس||||||
> و من الله شدیدا شفا
> راضی نبودم به تفکیک این دومقوله


ببخشید دیگه بالاتر از دیپلم صحبت کردم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
کم کم راضی میشی، نگران نباش  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## diorbear

> up
> پیش بینی من در مورد کنکور سراسری 98 ـ رشته تجربی ـ نظام قدیم ؛
> 
> *دروس عمومی ؛*
> ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی ؛ تست های ادبیات متوسط ، روتین و همراه با تست های بعضا اذیت کننده در مباحث آرایه و قرابت احتمال طرح خواهد شد
> لغت و املا : ساده و متوسط */* تاریخ ادبیات : ساده */* آرایه های ادبی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده */* زبان فارسی : متوسط */* قرابت معنایی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده *
> *ــ زبان عربی ؛ تست های عربی متوسط ، روتین خواهد بود همراه با تست های اذیت کننده در مبحث درک مطلب 
> ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم : متوسط و روتین */* درک مطلب و تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی : متوسط رو به دشوار */* قواعد : متوسط و روتین و بعضا ساده و راحت 
> ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی ؛ تست های دین و زندگی با سطح متوسط ، مفهومی و تقریبا رو به سخت خواهد بود
> ...


اون حرفت در مورد فیزیک منو خیلی ترسوند;تا ساعت دو شب خوابم نمیبرد اخر بیدار شدم کتاب درسی های فیزیک رو خوندم
اون قسمت که گفتی به شدت مفهوم محور میشه منو از بین برد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

> ببخشید دیگه بالاتر از دیپلم صحبت کردم 
> کم کم راضی میشی، نگران نباش


هضمش سخت بود :Yahoo (21): 
شما بدرد مجلس میخورید انصافا  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## saj8jad

> اون حرفت در مورد فیزیک منو خیلی ترسوند;تا ساعت دو شب خوابم نمیبرد اخر بیدار شدم کتاب درسی های فیزیک رو خوندم
> اون قسمت که گفتی به شدت مفهوم محور میشه منو از بین برد


سلام
عزیز ترس نداره، زمانی ترس داره که بری سر جلسه کنکور و حسابی سوپرایز بشی
صحبت های من هم وحی منزل نیست میتونه درست باشه، میتونه غلط باشه
صرفا یه پیش بینی بر اساس اطلاعات و آزمون های سنجش هستش که خدمت شما و سایر دوستان ارائه شد
کنکوراز سال 94 به بعد مفهوم محور شده، و از اون سبک کلاسیک خودش دراومده، اینکه چیز جدیدی نبوده و نیست عزیز
الان چند ساله که تست های کنکور هر سال مفهومی تر میشن

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen


قانون12 انجمن:
12- در تاپیک ها ، اگر  سوال يا نظر خاصي نداريد لطفا فقط از دکمه تشکر و یا امتیازدهی استفاده  کنيد. نظراتي مانند مرسی ، خوب بود ، ممنون و... شامل اسپم هستند و باعث  کاهش کيفيت پست ها ميشوند.




_

----------


## parsa01

> دوستان سطح بندی دروس بر طبق نظر خودمون یا سایر اساتید زیاد مهم نیسن و اصلا معلوم نیست که چه اتفاقی میخواد بیافته و کاملا مثل هندوانه ندیده هستش(حتی سربسته هم نه)
> این سطح بندی ها فقط نظام ذهنی آدم رو سر جلسه بهم میریزه چون تو ضمیر ناخودآگاهت هست مصلا گفتن ریاضی سخته ولی من چرا میتونم سوال ها رو راحت حل کنم؟نکنه من دارم غلط میزنم و دچار وسواس سر جلسه آزمون میشید و درست هاتون رو هم با شک به غلط تبدیل میکید یا مثلا میگید فلان رس رو گفتن آسونه و میبینید نمیتونید بزنید بعد میگید آسونه و من بلد نیستم و همه دارن میزنن و استرس میگیرید
> حدس وپیشگویی در زمینه کنکور اونم تو ایران امری غیر ممکن و استرس برانگیز هست
> انقدر عمیق و مفهومی بخونید تا عمق مطلب رو بفهمید و دعا کنید که سوالات سخت بدن چون وجه تمایزتون میشه با بقیه سوال آسون رو هم بچه های ضعیف میزنن هم قوی ولی وقتی قوی باشید و سوالات سخت شما میزنید و افراد متوسط رو به بالا هم نمیتونن بزنن در نتیجه میانگین درصد کاهش پیدا میکنه و درصد هاتون ارزشمند تر میشه نه مثل پارسال که درصد ها میانگینشون حدود 3-6 درصد تو عمومی ها و 2-4 درصد تو اختصاصی ها نسبت 96 افزایش داشت و مین رتبه ها رو بدتر نشون میداد


احسنت حرفت درسته ولی بخش اخرتو مخالفم میانگین زیر1000 های 97 نسبت به 96 کاهش داشت چون 97 حداقل ریاضی وشیمی سخت تری داشت و دینیشم سخت بود واقعا ولی عربیش خوب بود بقیه هم متعادل

----------


## Mr.Green

> احسنت حرفت درسته ولی بخش اخرتو مخالفم میانگین زیر1000 های 97 نسبت به 96 کاهش داشت چون 97 حداقل ریاضی وشیمی سخت تری داشت و دینیشم سخت بود واقعا ولی عربیش خوب بود بقیه هم متعادل


ممنون
منم منظورم کل و میانگین درصد ها بود و خب چون تعداد اکثریت توی بالای 1000 هستند این موضوع رو عرض کردم
توی یه تاپیک دیگه هم راجع به دروس توضیحی دادم خصوصا در مورد شیمی ولی امسال خواهشا شیمی رو عمقی و با مفاهیم ترکیب شده بیشتری بخونید مثلا تمام ساختار های شیمی و رنگ ها و نام تجاری و غیر تجاری مواد رو یاد بگیرید چون احتمال دادن سوال آسون که با همین کلید ها حل بشه زیاد وجود داره و چون کتاب شیمی نظام جدیدی ها مفاهیمش تقریبا خیلی بیشتر از سایر دروس با قدیم فرق میکنه طراح دستش خیلی باز تره برای سوال دادن از مفاهیم نو و جدید و احتمال اینکه حتی تا 22 تا سوال مفاهیم هم داده بشه کم نیست و سهم کمتری از مسایل رو به خودش بگیره چون تو مسایل فقط یه بخش اندکی با نظام قدیم تفاوت داره
موفق باشید

----------


## parsa01

> ممنون
> منم منظورم کل و میانگین درصد ها بود و خب چون تعداد اکثریت توی بالای 1000 هستند این موضوع رو عرض کردم
> توی یه تاپیک دیگه هم راجع به دروس توضیحی دادم خصوصا در مورد شیمی ولی امسال خواهشا شیمی رو عمقی و با مفاهیم ترکیب شده بیشتری بخونید مثلا تمام ساختار های شیمی و رنگ ها و نام تجاری و غیر تجاری مواد رو یاد بگیرید چون احتمال دادن سوال آسون که با همین کلید ها حل بشه زیاد وجود داره و چون کتاب شیمی نظام جدیدی ها مفاهیمش تقریبا خیلی بیشتر از سایر دروس با قدیم فرق میکنه طراح دستش خیلی باز تره برای سوال دادن از مفاهیم نو و جدید و احتمال اینکه حتی تا 22 تا سوال مفاهیم هم داده بشه کم نیست و سهم کمتری از مسایل رو به خودش بگیره چون تو مسایل فقط یه بخش اندکی با نظام قدیم تفاوت داره
> موفق باشید


درسته حرفتون :Yahoo (105):  ، به نظرتون چقدر سوالات از بحثای مشترکه؟ و اینکه فرمول ساختارایی مثل  دارچین و گشنیز که تو کتاب ما نظام جدیدا هست رو حفظ کنیم؟

----------


## Mr.Green

> درسته حرفتون ، به نظرتون چقدر سوالات از بحثای مشترکه؟ و اینکه فرمول ساختارایی مثل  دارچین و گشنیز که تو کتاب ما نظام جدیدا هست رو حفظ کنیم؟


والا حقیقتش من نظام جدید نیستم که بدونم چه چیزی هایی مهمه ولی اینو میدونم که همه چیز مهمه و قابل طرح تست شدن رو داره پس نباید چیزی رو خصوصا از مفاهیم کنار گذاشت
و احتمالا اکثر تست ها مشترکه و هم سطح چون خود سازمان سنجش احتمالا دنبال دردسر نیست که فردای کنکور یک سری با اعتراض جلو درش به خاطر یکسان نبودن سوالات و اشتباهات تحصن کنن
همه رو بخونید ولی رو مباحث مشترک توجه بیشتری داشته باشید

----------


## SkyWalker313

> والا حقیقتش من نظام جدید نیستم که بدونم چه چیزی هایی مهمه ولی اینو میدونم که همه چیز مهمه و قابل طرح تست شدن رو داره پس نباید چیزی رو خصوصا از مفاهیم کنار گذاشت
> و احتمالا اکثر تست ها مشترکه و هم سطح چون خود سازمان سنجش احتمالا دنبال دردسر نیست که فردای کنکور یک سری با اعتراض جلو درش به خاطر یکسان نبودن سوالات و اشتباهات تحصن کنن
> همه رو بخونید ولی رو مباحث مشترک توجه بیشتری داشته باشید


چی هستن  مباحث مشترک؟

----------


## Mr.Green

> چی هستن  مباحث مشترک؟


*فصل 3 (سال 11 ) :* شیمی آلی(اسیدها، الکلها و استرها) فصل 3 سال چهارم*فصل 1 (سال 12 ) :*اسید و باز (فصل 3 سال چهارم)*فصل 1 (سال 12 ):*الکتروشیمی (فصل 4 سال چهارم)*فصل 3 (سال 12) :* ترکیبات یونی و خواص ترکیبات یونی، مقایسه دمای ذوب ترکیبات یونی، فروپاشی شبکه (فصل 3 سال دوم)جامدات کووالانسی (الماس و گرانیت) فصل 5 سال دوم جامدات مولکولی فصل 4 سال دوم
*فصل 4 (سال 12)*آلاینده ها فصل 1 سال چهارم اصل لوشاتلیه، معادله هابر، مسایل ثابت تعادل فصل 2 سال چهارم
*فصل 1 (شیمی 10 )، مشترک با:*ساختار اتم (عدد اتمی، عدد جرمی)، ایزوتوپها و جرم اتمی میانگین، طیف، آرایش الکترونی، اعداد کوانتومی (فصل 1 سال دوم) آشنایی با جدول تناوبی، تعیین گروه و دوره، تعداد الکترون لایه ظرفیت، هشتایی شدن (فصل 2 سال دوم)پیوند یونی و نامگذاری یونی (فصل 3 سال دوم)
*فصل 2 (شیمی 10)*موازنه کردن، قانون پایستگی، استوکیومتری (فصل 1 سال سوم) نامگذاری ترکیبات یونی (فصل 3 سال دوم) لوویس (فصل 4 سال دوم)
*فصل 3 (شیمی 10)*فصل 3 سال سوم قطبی و ناقطبی، نیروهای بین مولکولی (فصل 4 سال دوم)
*فصل 1 (شیمی 11)* آشنایی با جدول تناوبی، آشنایی با گرهها و دورهها، آشنایی با عناصر واسطه و آرایش الکترونی عناصر واسطه، شعاع اتمی در گروه ها و دوره ها (فصل 2 شیمی دوم) استوکیومتری (فصل 1 سال سوم) شیمی آلی (آلکان ها، آلکن ها، آلکین ها، سیکلو آلکان ها و ترکیبات آروماتیک )(فصل 5 شیمی دو*فصل 2 (شیمی 11)* ترمودینامیک (فصل 2 سال سوم)مسایل سینتیک (فصل 1 سال چهارم)

----------


## Mahsa.TS

واقعا نمیشه حدس زد!!!

----------


## Saturn8

احتمالا درک مطلب های عربی وزبان+شش تا قرابت+دو سه تا زبان فارسی+کل ارایه+دو سه تا قواعد عربی+بقیه مباحث مشترک رو سخت کنن تا اعتراضی نشه! :Yahoo (2):

----------

